# Hay Scam Do people really fall for this?



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

E-mail I got today and replied to.

Hello,
>
> I saw your advert placement of your hay for sale. Please let me know if you have any of these still avaiable for sell Timothy, Alfalfa, Orchard Grass, Bermuda, Brome Grass, fescue and mixed hay and last asking price per bale. Have a great day ahead.
>
> Thank you.
>
> Howard

I replied and basically said we did not have any hay left for a new customer.

Hello,
Thanks for your prompt response to my email. I'm losing live stocks due to shortage of hays and feeds and I'm okay with the price per bale. I would prefer if it's a square bale but I don't mind if you have round as well. I will like to Order for 50 Bales of Alfafa, so get back to me with the total Price..Furthermore, I will like to let you know that I'll also be responsible for the pickup at your location as I have a horse to pickup as well. I have a hauler who will coming to your end for pickup as soon as the payment has been made and confirmed by him. I will be making the payment via a certified check drawn from a US bank. Get back to me with the below information:

Full Names to be on the check:
Full Address (No. Po Box please):
City:
State:
Zip code:
Phone numbers:

In addition, I will be needing the hay supply as soon as possible, so we have to make this payment and pickup arrangement asap because we're running out of hay supply, then I might not be able to pay full attention to this transaction right now because I'm extremely busy at work as I have other indispensable transactions to attend. I really can't predict what it would look like in the coming few days but I believe I can handle this whole transaction to you and my hauler. I'll be making a dual payment, in which the payment will cover the fund for the hay and little part of the pickup for the hauler to come to your location for pickup. My hauler will be contacting you as soon you receive the check. I hope you understand. I hope to have a long term business relationship with you. I look forward to reading from you soon and do have fun and a day full for pleasantries.

Thanks a bunch!!!

Regards,

Howard
Seattle, Washinton
206-984-0771


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

I have been getting hit real hard by those type of scams in the last 2 weeks. Its very annoying.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

I asked one if he wanted switchgrass or sagegrass, and he replied back that that was exactly what he was looking for. I deleted his email after that. 
I just got this email here as well, so I just this morning asked him how many 6x6 rd bales of this nice timothy he was wanting to haul in his horse trailer. We will see how he responds. :.)


----------



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

You are kidding me lol? Are there even hay scam? I know a lot is going on over the Internet these days but that is really biting the biscuit. The last scam email I got was that I had won the United Nations Lottery and pigs can fly!


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

My neighbor came home with a miniture pig cute little thing, he paid a lot for it. A few months latter his mini was 250 lbs


----------



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

I have never been a victim of a hay scam but I did get ripped off for 700 bucks when I was supposed to be paid for a computer. We even paid for it to be shipped out but we never received the money. That was so horrible.


----------

